# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  هل تعلم أن علم إسرائيل موجود  في جهازك !!!!

## Deimos

*إمسح علم إسرائيل من جهازك .. هذا الكلام صحيح وعن تجربة فعلم إسرائيل موجود في كل حواسيب العالم التي تعمل بنظام ال windows  وهو موجود بالتحديد في برنامج Microsoft Office في شكل صورة بالإمتداد ( wmf ) تحتوي علي علم إسرائيل وبه شموع النصر .. قم بإيجاد الصورة بإتباع المسار أدناه وقم بمسحها من جهازك ...

المسار :
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\MEDIA\CAGCAT10

وستجد الصورة بالإسم ( J0285926.wmf ) 
أو قم بالبحث عن الصورة بالإسم ...

ويلاحظ أن نفس المجلد يحتوي علي صورة للبيت الله الحرام بالإسم ( J0301050  )

الرجاء نشر الموضوع ...
*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك ولقد محيتة والله يمحيهم من الوجود
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*حذفناه ليك نهاااااااااااااااائياً

وختينا بدله شعار المنبر 



نحن جننا وجن الحقارة
أي أوامر تانية

تخريمة: 
بركة الجيت بركة الجيت : الليدو دا مبارياته طويلة بشكل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا يابركة ربنا يديبم عليك نعمة الصحة والعافية

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*تسلم و بارك الله فيك....
والله جزيتم ليك جزه...
ياخى حاسى براحه شديده..

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*نحزفو ونحزفك انتا زاتك يا اخطبوط بول 

والله مشتاقين قدر كده ..........................................
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*شلناهو برة 
شكرا للتوضيح
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*شوفو الحقد الصهيوني وصل لي ياتو درجة .. ومدام هم قادرين يوصلو لي أكبر شركة برمجيات في العالم معناها ما نستبعد أي حاجة يعني ممكن يكونو خاتين ملفات تجسس ( spyware ) في البرامج المختلفة ونظام التشغيل الأساسي ...

كورنر :
شكراً علي المرور والتعقيب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

حذفناه ليك نهاااااااااااااااائياً

وختينا بدله شعار المنبر 



نحن جننا وجن الحقارة
أي أوامر تانية

تخريمة: 
بركة الجيت بركة الجيت : الليدو دا مبارياته طويلة بشكل



100% يا نصر الدين كده شعار المنبر حيظهر ليك في الأوفيس ...

كورنر :
إنت من زمن الليدو !!! ... قلبنا نط الحبل ...
( الله يجازيك يا مايقومابي جبت لينا الكلام )
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

نحزفو ونحزفك انتا زاتك يا اخطبوط بول 

والله مشتاقين قدر كده ..........................................



بالأكتر والله يا كلين ...

كورنر :
شايفك إتعودت من ما تسمع سيرة الحذف والمسح تجي ناطي ...
*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*أجرينا اللازم ...
تسلم يا غالي ...
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*وديناهو في 60 داهية
                        	*

----------


## RASHED

*مشكور  جداً على المعلومه القيمه
                        	*

----------


## بكرى احمد الحاج

*لى سنين بستعمل فى الحاسوب والنت مامر بى كلام زى ده
تسلم وربنا يجعاها فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*تسلم ياغالى يا غسينابى وتسلم البطن الجابتك
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*اي والله شيء عجيب
اول يوم اعرف انو ده علم اسرائيل !!

للاسف تعزر المسح لاني ما ادمنستريتور
                        	*

----------


## عبدوش موسي

*تشكر ياملك حزفاهوا من الوجود
                        	*

----------

